# WHO WANTS TO LEARN JAPANESE?!?!



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hyGytj1Tirc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hyGytj1Tirc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]​ 
CUZ I HAS A PROGRAM THAT MIGHT HELP.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Im pretty sure oi oi is australian ^^


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

GET ME SOME SPOONS RIGHT NOW! I MUST REMOVE MY EYEBALLS!


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

wat


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 27, 2010)

"Hello"
"Well then"
"Please coming to my place sometime"
"Nephew"


At least this is how it's translated from a language site.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 27, 2010)

The Japanese are a fountain of hilarity.

And by the way, no, I do not want to learn Japanese, I tried it in high school and couldn't even get past the hiragana alphabet.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 27, 2010)

The Japanese sentence structure is funny.

Like _"I pants wore."_


----------



## Liam (Mar 29, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> The Japanese sentence structure is funny.
> 
> Like _"I pants wore."_



Elitist SVO user.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

oh wow.


----------

